# Champions league 20-21 August



## OddsPoster (Aug 12, 2013)




----------



## HowToBet (Aug 19, 2013)

European Champions League qualifiers and a huge game in Portugal, its Pacos Ferriera v Zenit St Petersburg.

Pacos Ferriera had a fantastic season in last year’s Primeira Liga finishing an unprecedented 3rd in the table and making their 1st incursion into the Champions League. They have spent 9 seasons in the top flight in Portugal and are usually to be found in midtable. The side will be coached this year by Portuguese legend Costina after Paulo Fonseca was head hunted by Porto. Pacos have very limited European experience with only 6 ties played. They have 1 win, 2 draws and 3 defeats, they have only passed one tie so far and that was against Chisnau of Moldovia.  They opened up their league account with a disappointing 2-0 home loss to Braga.

Zenit St Petersburg are the biggest sides in Russian football at the moment thanks to the investment of energy giant Gazprom.  Coached by Luciano Spalletti and packed with stars foreign and domestic Zenit have the quality to do extremely well in this tournament. Now that the major Russian stumbling block of the season start has been moved into line with the rest of Europe we should see some major advancement from the Russian sides. Zenit have opened up very well in Russia with 3 wins, 1 draw and 1 defeat. In Champions League they dismantled Nordsjaelland of Denmark, winning both legs and advancing 6-0 on aggregate.

P. FERREIRA – ZENIT ST PETERSBURG: BETTING TIPS

A very difficult opening tie in Champions League for Pacos de Ferreira, the game will be played at Porto’s ground too as their own ground isn’t big enough for the ECL. For me its down to Zenit how this game goes down. Zenit have the tools to win this tie no problem but will the be happy to contain as they did in Denmark? I think Zenit will simply be too good for the Portuguese, I don’t see many goals here either. A low scoring Zenit win looks on the cards. I take Zenit St Petersburg at 1.83 with bet365.


----------



## HowToBet (Aug 19, 2013)

Dinamo Zagreb is 4-2-0 in six matches domestically and they are currently on top of the table. In their last match they were totally dominant against Lokomotiva, but failed to capitalize on their many chances. In the end they won 2-1, but it could easily have been 5-1. In Champions League qualification Dinamo has knocked out Fola Esch from Luxembourg and Moldovian Sheriff Tiraspol. They didn’t let in a single goal in the process and scored ten. Zagreb has strengthened their squad in the transfer window bringing in a handful of players that has gone straight into the team.

Austria Wien hasn’t gotten off to a good start domestically; 2-2-1 in five matches is not good enough for the reigning champions. They did however win their last game against Wiener Neustadt 5-0 so perhaps the form is around the corner. In UEFA Champions League qualification so far they edged past FH of Iceland with a 1-0 win at home, followed up by 0-0 in Hafnarfjordur.

Dinamo Zagreb v Austria Wien betting tips for the 1x2

Dinamo Zagreb is a side with a lot of quality internationals on both senior and junior level. They have a forward line that looks very threatening whenever they go on the pitch, and their defense is shored up well, much thanks to 35 year old veteran, and Croatia International Josip Simunic. Austria Wien has a decent squad, but it doesn’t compete nearly at the same level. This is a clear home win shout for me.

My betting tip is Dinamo Zagreb on the 1x2 with Bet365. The price for this selection is 1.72 (8/11).


----------



## Bultip (Aug 21, 2013)

Ludogorets - Basel
20:45

Draw no bet for Ludogorets against Basel is a nice bet. The new manager of the team has seven wins from seven games, in which two wins over Partizan, 3:0 win over Slovan Bratislava, and 3:0 win over the third in Bulgaria from last year, CSKA Sofia. Basel on the other hand has sold many of the key players of the team and three key players are injured, one of which the striker of the team, Streller.Another good bet is Double chance where can be found with odds of 1,75 in Pinnaclesports.

Prediction: Draw no Bet 1 @2,35 bet365


----------



## Bultip (Aug 21, 2013)

20:45 
Steaua - Legia Warsaw

Steaua-Legia Steaua has one step to go in the group of UCL but they will have to beat a solid team of Legia who is one of the tough oponents but Steaua is confident in a qualification they have a better squad than Legia and they are favorite to go forward. Steaua has won against Vardar Skopje with 3-0 and 2-1, Dinamo Tbilisi with 2-0 and 1-1 at home in a game who where controlled by Steaua but some changes in the half time make the game go wrong for Steaua and they complicated the game anyway Steaua has quality players expecially on the midfield zone with Tanase,Bourceanu,Iancu,Popa,Stanciu and Pintilii and a good defense , Steaua know very well only a win at home by 1-0 or 2-0 will help them because they will go on the road in the hell of Legia fans and the situation wont be easy at all. Legia is the champion of Poland and a good team hard to beat them they will play until the final whissel despite they have lost against Ruch Chorzow in the league they manage to win in the cup with 3-0 and they rest some players for this game which is extremely important for both teams the qualification in the groups means lot of money and team like Steaua and Legia cant afford to miss this oportunity ,wont be easy for Steaua but they have the power to beat many teams at home. Legia has obtain an hard qualify against Molde with 1-1 and 0-0 at home Molde is weaker than Steaua and Legia is not Chelsea to make a hard presure in this game so I see nothing but a win for Steaua a team who has start the season with 3 wins of 3 and they have 2 games postponned ,Steaua is playing a good football so a win must come.

Prediction: 1 @1,67 pinnaclesports


----------

